# Any Idea What This Is?



## ddickey (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## chips&more (Mar 29, 2018)

Universal Supermicrometer


----------



## ddickey (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## 100LL (Mar 29, 2018)

looks expensive


----------



## ddickey (Mar 29, 2018)

It does. It's heavy and the action is amazingly smooth. Can't find any info on it.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 29, 2018)

You can see them fairly often on e bay, called the #246 "Ultra Mike" Micrometer / Comparator; cost $495 in 1970 according to my Brown & Sharpe STM-5 catalog. 0-4" range direct reading to one tenth of a thou. and comparative measurements to 50 millionths. If equipped with an electronic gage head instead of the dial indicator, comparative measurements to ten millionths.


----------



## ddickey (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## benmychree (Mar 29, 2018)

Imagine what $495 would be in today's dollars!  Probably in excess of $4,000 ---


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 29, 2018)

That is a SuperMic as stated above . Accurate and expensive too ! Nice .


----------



## benmychree (Mar 29, 2018)

This unit is not a SuperMic, which is a cheaper version, and (without) the dial indicator; it is officially the Ultra Mike, as stated in the catalog.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 29, 2018)

Ultra or Super .................that's a BFM either way !


----------



## middle.road (Mar 30, 2018)

I had the pleasure of purchasing (4) of those when I was working an ordnance project back in the '80's. Can't remember what they went for though.
They sure are sweet.

What does the asset tag say?


----------



## ddickey (Mar 30, 2018)

What's an asset tag?


----------



## ddickey (Mar 30, 2018)

Looks like between $600-$1200 on eBay. No completed listings though.


----------



## Wheelcock (Mar 30, 2018)

ddickey said:


> What's an asset tag?


We've got them on anything big/expensive enough to be considered an accounted capital expense at work. Basically a tag with an ownership stamp (eg property of company blah) and a serial number for accounting to keep track of where the item is and when it enters and leaves service. Ours are usually stamped with a reminder to turn the tag in if the asset is scrapped or not to scrap the asset without notifying accounting


----------



## jrkorman (Jun 29, 2018)

Looks like what they were using in the video "How its made Dial Indicators"

How its made

at about time 4:49.


----------



## ddickey (Jun 30, 2018)

I heard from Mark at M.R. indicator repair that his dad helped design this for B&S. He convinced me to keep it. Not even sure how to use it. I'll have to figure that out soon.


----------



## vtcnc (Jun 30, 2018)

jrkorman said:


> Looks like what they were using in the video "How its made Dial Indicators"
> 
> How its made
> 
> at about time 4:49.



God, I love Manufacturing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genec (Jul 2, 2018)

go no go device


----------



## KBeitz (Nov 25, 2018)

Go for it....

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BROWN-SHAR...=item3fae375810:g:QD0AAOSwoM5bwOLg:rk:12:pf:0


----------



## CluelessNewB (Nov 25, 2018)

benmychree said:


> Imagine what $495 would be in today's dollars!  Probably in excess of $4,000 ---



Almost! $495 in 1970 equals $3,236.85 in 2018 according to the inflation calculator below: 

https://www.saving.org/inflation/inflation.php?amount=495&year=1970


----------



## T Bredehoft (Nov 25, 2018)

Comparitor...You compare your part (that you want to measure) against a standard, either another part or a Jo block, etc. If youir part is supposed to be 2.3750, you set up Jo blocks to that size and set the dial indicator to zero. Back the Mike head off, put your part to be tested in place and turn the mike head to (what ever it was with the stack of Jo blocks in place). The Dial indicator will read zero if your part is correct.


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Jul 4, 2019)

I believe the original SuperMic is Pratt & Whitney; Starrett and Brown & Sharpe have the same arrangement and features. Likely they licensed the pattern to other manufacturers. 
P & W's had the mic head built in and a linear indicator. One thing making these so accurate is an adjustable 'stage', a Z axis between spindle and anvil to insure round parts were positioned identically. The parallelism of spindle and anvil is so perfect, both flat and round gauges will record the same size.


----------

